# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2015

## APH

Äsken Itäkeskuksessa kuumimpaan ruuhka-aikaan länteen oli menossa kahden vaunuparin juna ja keskellä seisoi pimeänä toinen kahden vaunuparin juna. Kalustopulaa havaittavissa?

----------


## sm3

Niitä kaksivaunusia kulki jo aamullakin joskus klo 7 - 8 välillä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Kalustopulaa havaittavissa?





> Niitä kaksivaunusia kulki jo aamullakin joskus klo 7 - 8 välillä.


Jep, kalusto on tänään ollut vähän kortilla. Asiaan vaikuttaa nokkiksen puuttuminen (jos yksi vp pois niin koko 3 vp juna pois), Siemensin käsittelyyn annetut vaunuparit + muut huollot ja korjaukset päälle, niin tilanne on tämä. Yksi vuoro kulki kahdella vaunuparilla alkuiltapäivään saakka, jolloin se saatiin pidennettyä. Pari tuntia myöhemmin toisesta vuorosta jouduttiin poistamaan viallinen vaunupari, jonka tilalle ei ollut laittaa korvaavaa yhteensopivaa vaunuparia.




> keskellä seisoi pimeänä toinen kahden vaunuparin juna


Keskiraiteen juna liittyy kuljettajien kertauskoulutukseen. Siitäkään ei ollut apua junan pidentämiseen, koska iltapäivällä risana vaihtoon mennyt oli eri sarjaa.

----------


## APH

> Jep, kalusto on tänään ollut vähän kortilla. Asiaan vaikuttaa nokkiksen puuttuminen (jos yksi vp pois niin koko 3 vp juna pois), Siemensin käsittelyyn annetut vaunuparit + muut huollot ja korjaukset päälle, niin tilanne on tämä. Yksi vuoro kulki kahdella vaunuparilla alkuiltapäivään saakka, jolloin se saatiin pidennettyä. Pari tuntia myöhemmin toisesta vuorosta jouduttiin poistamaan viallinen vaunupari, jonka tilalle ei ollut laittaa korvaavaa yhteensopivaa vaunuparia.
> 
> 
> Keskiraiteen juna liittyy kuljettajien kertauskoulutukseen. Siitäkään ei ollut apua junan pidentämiseen, koska iltapäivällä risana vaihtoon mennyt oli eri sarjaa.


Onko muuten tietoa, saadaanko kalustopulaan helpotusta tuosta automatisointisopimuksen purkamisesta, ts. ovatko Siemensin käsittelyn kokeneet junat palautettavissa ennalleen? Niitähän on jo neljä vaunuparia (tai miten pitkällä 143-144 käsittely onkaan, kun ei kuitenkaan liikenteessä ole näkynyt), mikä on ihan merkittävä määrä.

----------


## PepeB

Oli hieman hämmentynyttä porukkaa laiturilla tänään ennen viittä, kun kahdella yksiköllä liikkuva metro saapui rautatientorille!  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Oli hieman hämmentynyttä porukkaa laiturilla tänään ennen viittä, kun kahdella yksiköllä liikkuva metro saapui rautatientorille!


Kannattaa matkustajien totutella jo nyt, niin ei tule yllätyksenä myöhemmin...

----------


## APH

Oman kokemukseni mukaan aamun ruuhkaisin lähtö, klo 7.28 Mellunmäestä, kahdella vaunuparilla. Ahdasta menoa!

----------


## sm3

Kohtalaisen vähän näkee mutta näkee kuitenkin semmosta "hyppään radalle" pelleilyä jopa juuri ennen metron osumista siihen kohtaan. Onpahan mielestäni hyvin omituista toimintaa...

----------


## tlajunen

> Kohtalaisen vähän näkee mutta näkee kuitenkin semmosta "hyppään radalle" pelleilyä jopa juuri ennen metron osumista siihen kohtaan. Onpahan mielestäni hyvin omituista toimintaa...


Hyvin tuttua hommaa myös rautateillä.

----------


## sm3

Vaihdevian takia metro ajoi väärän puolen raiteelle Myllypurossa. Noin klo 06:44 idän suunnasta.

----------


## APH

> Vaihdevian takia metro ajoi väärän puolen raiteelle Myllypurossa. Noin klo 06:44 idän suunnasta.


Kuulutettiinko asiasta vai mikä saa epäilemään vaihdevikaa? Myllypurossa kuitenkin on se remontti, mikä on ihan suunnitellustikin vaatinut ajoittain yhdenraiteenajoa.

----------


## sm3

Asiasta kuulutettiin. Viesti perustuu siihen.

----------


## tlajunen

Vähän huolimattomasti kuulutettu, sillä tuosta saattaa saada kuvan, että vaihde on yllättäen ollut väärässä asennossa ja - hups - nyt mentiinkin näköjään vasemmalle.

Veikkaan kuitenkin, että todellisuudessa jokin vaihde on ollut jumissa, ja tämä on pakottanut käyttämään osuudella vain yhtä raidetta.

----------


## APH

> Vähän huolimattomasti kuulutettu, sillä tuosta saattaa saada kuvan, että vaihde on yllättäen ollut väärässä asennossa ja - hups - nyt mentiinkin näköjään vasemmalle.


Tosiaan, näin ei kyllä pitäisi voida huomaamatta tapahtuakaan. Nopeasti ajateltuna tulee kaksi skenaariota mieleen, jos tämä olisi mahdollista. Ensinnäkin, jos vaihde kääntyisi huomaamatta ja kyseessä olisi tällainen jyrkemmän asteinen vaihde, voisi kuljettaja ajella siihen 80 km/h jolloin ensinnäkin ihmiset sisällä kärsisivät alkaen niskasta ja toki siinä olisi myös raiteelta suistumisen riski. Toinen juttu on taas se, että tällainen yllätyskääntyminen mahdollistaisi kahden junan törmäämisen, jos vastaan tuleva on juuri kohdilla.
Kun kyseessä on näin suuret riskin, en kyllä usko, että se on periaatteessa mahdollistakaan. Toki, ainahan vaihde voi rikkoontua samaan aikaan kuin vaihdetta valvova turvalaite tms., mutta se on jo vähän turhaa spekulointia.

----------


## sm3

Metro kulki hitaasti Kontulan metroasemalta saakka, sen jälkeen kääntyi vaihteessa vasemalle, ja jonkun aikaa tämä jälkeen kuljettaja kuulutti että vaihdevian takia ajetaan toiselle puolelle ja palataan sitten takaisin. Vähän oli epävarman kuuloinen kuulutus jossa oli vähän miettimistaukoakin, eli voi olla että ei ollut hänellä ihan täysin selvillä syy. 

Kirjotin sen viestin puhelimella metrossa ja muokkasin bussissa vähän lisää tietoa joten siksi vähän puuttelliset tiedot siinä. Oli vähän vaikea kirjoittaa  :Laughing:

----------


## juhanahi

> Kun kyseessä on näin suuret riskin, en kyllä usko, että se on periaatteessa mahdollistakaan.


Jep, ei ole. Asetinlaite valvoo vaihteiden asentoa ja lukitusta. Mikäli vaihde ei ole oikeassa asennossa ja lukittuna, kulkutietä ei saada asetettua, ja mikäli jostain syystä lukitus(ilmaisu) poistuu keskenkaiken, fail-safe -periaatteen mukaisesti opastin vaihtuu punaiseksi. Ja jos taas vaihde olisi asianmukaisesti poikkeavalle käännetty ja lukittu, ei opastimeen syty pelkkää vihreää valoa vaan vihreä ja keltainen. Tokihan sitten on hyvin spekulatiivisia vikaantumisriskejä, joiden todennäköisyys voidaan katsoa käytännössä nollaksi, sekä sitten tiettyjä hätävaraisia asetinlaitekomentoja, joilla tällainen olisi tuottamuksellisesti mahdollista. Yks kaks yllättäen vahingossa ei siis kuitenkaan voida joutua pois kulkutieltä väärälle raitelle. Kuljettaja tietysti voi tehdä virheen ja jättää keltavihreän huomiotta silloin, jos sellainen kulkuti olisi turvattu. Tätä ei metron tapauksessa tällä hetkellä valvota kuin muutamassa tietyssä paikassa nopeudenvalvojapisteiden avulla.




> Veikkaan kuitenkin, että todellisuudessa jokin vaihde on ollut jumissa, ja tämä on pakottanut käyttämään osuudella vain yhtä raidetta.


Oikeilla jäljillä olit. IK-MP -välillä sijaitsevista ns. Mustapuron vaihteista yhdessä oli häiriötila, eli asetinlaite ei saanut kääntölaitteelta asianmukaista lukitustietoa. Näin ollen tuon vaihteen yli ei voitu turvata kulkutietä, eikä tällöin myöskään lähtökohtaisesti ajateta junia suullisella luvallakaan vaihteen yli, sillä liikenteenohjaajalla ei ole varmuutta vaihteen asennosta. Tämän vuoksi vaihde ohitettiin toista raidetta käyttäen ja palattiin heti toisesta Mustapuron vaihteesta takaisin.

----------


## Pekkaeero

Uusiin kuulutuksiin tottuminen vienee oman aikansa. Tänään joka tapauksessa kuulin ne ensimmäisen kerran.

Kalasatama - Fiskehamnen
Helsingin yliopisto - Helsingfors universitet - University of Helsinki.

Kalasataman asemalla ruotsinkieliset teippaukset näyttivät vielä odottavan tekijäänsä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kalasataman asemalla ruotsinkieliset teippaukset näyttivät vielä odottavan tekijäänsä.


Jos oikein muistan, ne on jo tehty samaan aikaan kuin nyt seinällä olevat kyltit. Pelkkä asennus siis puuttuu.
Joku toinen voi muistaa paremmin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jos oikein muistan, ne on jo tehty samaan aikaan kuin nyt seinällä olevat kyltit. Pelkkä asennus siis puuttuu.
> Joku toinen voi muistaa paremmin.


Metro-lehdessä 26.1.2015 http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387809428380 on lukijan kuva, jossa on jo uusi teksti asennettuna. http://www.metro.fi/webkuva/oletus/5...238451380?ts=0

----------


## APH

Nyt oli liikenteessä kahden vaunuparin M200-juna. Hienosti Rautatientorin asemalla kuulutettiin hetki ennen saapumista, että kyseessä on lyhyt juna, jolloin ihmiset osasivat siirtyä lyhyen junan pysähtymispaikoille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Metro-lehdessä 26.1.2015 http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387809428380 on lukijan kuva, jossa on jo uusi teksti asennettuna. http://www.metro.fi/webkuva/oletus/5...238451380?ts=0


Noiden kylttien tekstit oli päivitettyinä jo kuukausi sitten.

----------


## Vainma

> Uusiin kuulutuksiin tottuminen vienee oman aikansa. Tänään joka tapauksessa kuulin ne ensimmäisen kerran.
> Kalasataman asemalla ruotsinkieliset teippaukset näyttivät vielä odottavan tekijäänsä.


Mikäli uudet kuulutukset eivät miellytä niin M200 ainakin vielä eilen kuulutteli vanhoilla nimillä _Kaisaniemen_ ja *Fisk*hamnenin...  :Wink:

----------


## APH

Nokkis taitaa nyt olla viimeinen, jossa uusia kuulutuksia ei ole. Lieneekö edes tulossa, koska ne vaunuparithan joutavat ensimmäiseksi poistoon. Käsittääkseni jo sitten, kun ensimmäiset M300-junat saadaan matkustaja-ajoon.

----------


## APH

Havaintohan tämäkin: viikkoihin en ole kuullut vanhoja fiskhamnen ja Kaisaniemi - kuulutuksia (pois lukien nokkajuna) mutta ainakin vaunu 153 tiesi vielä nämä vanhat nimet.

----------


## APH

26.2. Klo 12.50
Nokkis pimeänä Myllypuron länteen vievällä raiteella, punavaloa ei kyljessä näkynyt. Junat käyttävät molempiin suuntiin itään vieviä raiteita. 
Lieköhän aseman remontilla osuutta asiaan,  sillä raksamiehet olivat junan viereen kokoontuneet ilmeisesti koko joukolla...

----------


## juhanahi

> Nokkis pimeänä Myllypuron länteen vievällä raiteella, punavaloa ei kyljessä näkynyt. Junat käyttävät molempiin suuntiin itään vieviä raiteita. Lieköhän aseman remontilla osuutta asiaan,  sillä raksamiehet olivat junan viereen kokoontuneet ilmeisesti koko joukolla...


Liittyy remonttiin, mutta ei suunnitellusti  :Smile:   Myllypurossa tehtiin sähkönsyöttöön ja hätäkahvoihin liittyviä töitä, mutta ajojännitettä ei saatukaan kytkettyä valvomosta käsin takaisin MP2 laiturin virtakisko-osuudelle erotinkojeiston vian vuoksi. Tämän vuoksi asemalle saapunut nokkis jäi nalkkiin. Myllypuron ohi liikennöidään parasta aikaa yhtä raidetta pitkin ja nyt on myös saatu korvaava vuoro linjalle pyörimään. Homma toimii keskipäivän vuorovälillä yhtäkin raidetta pitkin, ja toivon mukaan tilanne saadaan korjattua ennen ruuhkaliikenteen alkua.

Edit: liikenne pyörii taas normaalisti.

----------


## sm3

Metro lännestä kuulutuksen mukaan 5min myöhässä teknisen vian vuoksi. Matkalla tuntuu kuin jarrut  menisivät päälle vähän väliä sekunniksi. Klo 14:18 oli Kalasataman kohdalla näin tunniste tietona kun en numeroa juuri nyt näe.

----------


## juhanahi

> Matkalla tuntuu kuin jarrut menisivät päälle vähän väliä sekunniksi. Klo 14:18 oli Kalasataman kohdalla


Tekninen vika (ovivika) oli aiemmin nokkajunassa, tuo kohdallesi osunut juna oli sitten tilanteen jälkiseurauksena vielä vähän myöhässä.

Havaitsemasi nykiminen puolestaan liittyy siihen, että tuolloin ja tuolla kaksi M200-sarjan junaa kulki aivan peräkanaa, ja tuo 2 x 3vp M200 alkaa olla jo sellainen yhdistelmä, että sillä saa hieman paikasta ja ajokahvan käsittelystä riippuen sähkönsyötön kyykkyyn: ottavat sen verran ahnaasti ja nopeasti virtaa, että syöttöasemalla katkaisija saattaa laueta (tämän vuoksi pitkillä M200-junilla ei normaalistikaan oteta täyttä vetoa).

----------


## sm3

Mielenkiintoista asiaa. Kiitoksia vastauksesta. Tämän takia tänne on mukava näitä havaintoja laittaa kun saa seikkaperäiset vastaukset. Kuulutukset on usein niin epämääräsiä että niistä ei ole oikeen iloa, saa usein myös ihan väärän kuvan tilanteista kuten tänään ja aiemmin kun oli se puolenvaihto homma Myllypurossa.

----------


## ratikkakuski

10.3. klo 20.45

M301 saapuu varikolle








Valitan kännykameran huonohkoa kuvanlaatua

----------


## Bussipoika

> 10.3. klo 20.45
> 
> M301 saapuu varikolle


Itsekin yritin kuvata tilannetta, kuvat löytyvät  täältä.

----------


## tuukkav

Kuvia M301:n C ja D vaunujen kuljetuksesta maanantailta: https://flic.kr/s/aHsk9bu7qa
Saatan pistää vielä tänään lyhyen videon M301:n kuljetuksesta YouTubeen.

----------


## sm3

Metro jäi juuri äsken jarruvian vuoksi Hakaniemen. Vaunun sisällä oli erittäin huono ilmanlaatu

----------


## Pekkaeero

Viimeisen parin viikon aikana Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen kuulutukset ja näytöt ovat olleet  sekaisin monta kertaa, kun olen ollut kyydissä.

Viimeksi istuin 12.5. vaunussa 127. Ruoholahdesta Rautatientorille meni kuten pitikin. Matkalla Helsingin Yliopistolle tuli kuulutus "Kamppi-Kamppen". Jossakin Pitkänsillan alla matkalla Hagikseen kajahti kuulutus "Rautatientori", och samma på svenska och engelska. Näin etenimme Kalasatamaan, jossa kuulutuksen mukaan olimme tulossa Hakaniemeen-Hagnäs. Kulosaareen tullessamme kuulutus oli vihdoin kartalla, ja loppumatka Mellunmäkeen meni kuten pitikin.

Sama tilanne on ollut parin kolmen viimeisen viikon aikana usein, kun olen astunut kyytiin Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen. Pari kertaa kuljettaja on kuuluttanut aseman, kun automaatti oli menossa ties missä.

Ja vielä:  Siilitie tuntuu olevan kuuluttajan suosikkiasema. En ole enää laskenut, montako kertaa olen ollut kyydissä, jossa Siilitie molemmilla kotimaisilla kuulutetaan asemalle saavuttaessa, siellä seisoessa ja vähän sen jälkeen, kun on lähdetty jatkamaan matkaa kohti Itäkeskusta. Viimeinen kuulutus tulee junan ollessa Siilitien ylittävällä sillalla.

Kaikki mainitut ovat tapahtuneet iltapäivisin klo 14-16 välisenä aikana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja vielä:  Siilitie tuntuu olevan kuuluttajan suosikkiasema. En ole enää laskenut, montako kertaa olen ollut kyydissä, jossa Siilitie molemmilla kotimaisilla kuulutetaan asemalle saavuttaessa, siellä seisoessa ja vähän sen jälkeen, kun on lähdetty jatkamaan matkaa kohti Itäkeskusta. Viimeinen kuulutus tulee junan ollessa Siilitien ylittävällä sillalla.


Ja sitten joku vielä toivoo tätä melusaastetta ratikoihinkin.

----------


## sm3

Minä taas olen huomannut sen, että melko usein kuulutuksista kuuluu vain jälkimmäinen puolisko. Esim Itäkeskukseen saapuessa vain se "...tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen" ja muilla asemilla voi kuulua vain ruotsiksi. Voi olla että tuo Itäkeskuksen kuulutuskin tulee vain ruotsiksi ja vain se juna jatkaa osa siitä. En muista kummalla kielellä tulee vai tuleeko molemmilla.




> Ja sitten joku vielä toivoo tätä melusaastetta ratikoihinkin.


Minäkin olen tuon Siilitien ongelman huomannut väillä. Ei häiritsse tippaakan, niin tottunut ettei edes kuule välttämättä tuleeko kuulutusta ollenkaan vai tuleeko se monta kertaa. Kyllähän asiat häiritsee ja ärsyttää aina jos asennoituu niin. Huonosti menee jos ärsyttää jo etukäteen. En edes ymmärrä mikä pakko asia ottaa esille metro ketjussa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Minäkin olen tuon Siilitien ongelman huomannut väillä. Ei häiritsse tippaakan, niin tottunut ettei edes kuule välttämättä tuleeko kuulutusta ollenkaan vai tuleeko se monta kertaa. Kyllähän asiat häiritsee ja ärsyttää aina jos asennoituu niin. Huonosti menee jos ärsyttää jo etukäteen. En edes ymmärrä mikä pakko asia ottaa esille metro ketjussa.



Mistä päättelet, että olen asennoitunut jotenkin? Olen vain ottanut esiin asian, jonka olen todennut. Eikö tämä foorumi ole sitä varten?

----------


## sm3

> Mistä päättelet, että olen asennoitunut jotenkin? Olen vain ottanut esiin asian, jonka olen todennut. Eikö tämä foorumi ole sitä varten?


Kuten varmasti huomaat, lainaamasi viesti ei ole sinulle tarkoitettu, siksi sen yllä on toisen käyttäjän viestistä lainaus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistä päättelet, että olen asennoitunut jotenkin?


Kyllä se kuitti koski minua, ei Sinua. Olen suhtautunut nihkeästi kuulutuksiin ratikoissa ja busseissa niin kauan kun täällä on asiasta keskusteltu, sillä arvostan hiljaisuutta, vastustan turhaa melua ja pidän riittävän pysäkki-informaationa sitä näyttötaulua, joka nykyisin toimii aika hyvin.

----------


## MaZo

> Viimeisen parin viikon aikana Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen kuulutukset ja näytöt ovat olleet  sekaisin monta kertaa, kun olen ollut kyydissä.
> 
> Viimeksi istuin 12.5. vaunussa 127. Ruoholahdesta Rautatientorille meni kuten pitikin. Matkalla Helsingin Yliopistolle tuli kuulutus "Kamppi-Kamppen". Jossakin Pitkänsillan alla matkalla Hagikseen kajahti kuulutus "Rautatientori", och samma på svenska och engelska. Näin etenimme Kalasatamaan, jossa kuulutuksen mukaan olimme tulossa Hakaniemeen-Hagnäs. Kulosaareen tullessamme kuulutus oli vihdoin kartalla, ja loppumatka Mellunmäkeen meni kuten pitikin.


M100 sarjan junissa kuulutuslaite korjaa reitin GPS:n mukaan, eli melko pian tunnelista ulos tulemisen jälkeen pitäisi olla taas kartalla. En osaa nyt näillä tiedoilla sanoa mikä on ollut aiheuttajana, mutta kuulutuslaitteen rytmitys menee helposti pieleen, jos reitin asettaa liian kauan kääntöraiteelta lähtemisen jälkeen.




> Ja vielä:  Siilitie tuntuu olevan kuuluttajan suosikkiasema. En ole enää laskenut, montako kertaa olen ollut kyydissä, jossa Siilitie molemmilla kotimaisilla kuulutetaan asemalle saavuttaessa, siellä seisoessa ja vähän sen jälkeen, kun on lähdetty jatkamaan matkaa kohti Itäkeskusta. Viimeinen kuulutus tulee junan ollessa Siilitien ylittävällä sillalla.


Reitin korjaus GPS:llä aiheuttaa tämän ilmiön Siilitiellä. Kallioleikkaus ja asemarakennus heikentävät GPS signaalia siten, että paikannustarkkuus huononee. Tästä taas seuraa, että sijainti hyppii ja kuulutuslaite luulee olevansa tulossa asemalle uudestaan ja uudestaan. Ongelmaa esiintyy vaihtelevasti, mutta pahimmillaan se on erittäin häiritsevä.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Kuten varmasti huomaat, lainaamasi viesti ei ole sinulle tarkoitettu, siksi sen yllä on toisen käyttäjän viestistä lainaus.


Niinpä näkyy, anteeksi. Ei pitäisi kirjoittaa tänne väsyneenä, mutta tällaista yhden yön valvominen teettää.

----------


## APH

> Minä taas olen huomannut sen, että melko usein kuulutuksista kuuluu vain jälkimmäinen puolisko. Esim Itäkeskukseen saapuessa vain se "...tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen" ja muilla asemilla voi kuulua vain ruotsiksi. Voi olla että tuo Itäkeskuksen kuulutuskin tulee vain ruotsiksi ja vain se juna jatkaa osa siitä. En muista kummalla kielellä tulee vai tuleeko molemmilla.


Itsekin olen erityisesti M200-junissa huomannut sitä, että kuulutus alkaa liian myöhään, ei tule ollenkaan tai jopa pätkii. Joskus muistan kuulleeni jotain suurin piirtein tällaista: ....juna menee kääntörait....matkustajia junasta. Mellungsbacka....vändsporet, var god stig av...
En sitten onko kyseisten junien tyyppivika, mutta suhteellisen usein tuntuu olevan jotain ongelmaa.
Sitten nämä aiemmin mainitut (mielestäni) M100-junille tyypillisemmät ongelmat, kuten väärät kuulutukset väärään aikaan ja Siilitien kuulutus x3 ovat myös tuttuja.

----------


## sm3

Metrovaunussa meni valot pois ja vissiin tehoja myös vaihteessa sekä ennen että  jälkeen Myllypuron aseman. Ei ole mielestäni tapahtunut aiemmin. Mistähän johtuu?

----------


## Markku K

> Metrovaunussa meni valot pois ja vissiin tehoja myös vaihteessa sekä ennen että  jälkeen Myllypuron aseman. Ei ole mielestäni tapahtunut aiemmin. Mistähän johtuu?


On tapahtunut jo 1980-luvulta lähtien, mutta harvoin on osunut ilmeisesti kohdalle?  :Mr. Green: 
Myllypurossa on rakennustöiden vuoksi käytössä vain toinen raide. Junat vaihtavat raidetta Myllypuron aseman molemmin puolin ns. Kurkimäen ja Mustapuron vaihteista. Vaihdealueilla on ratageometriasta johtuen lyhyt jännitteetön alue raiteelta toiselle vaihdettaessa. Ts. vaunuparin kaikki neljä virroitinta ovat irti virtakiskosta hetken aikaa. Ajojännitteen puuttuessa vain akuilta sähkönsä saavat sisävalaisimet jäävät päälle. Jännitteettömän vaunuparin moottorit tuntuvat jarruttavan kulkua tuona jänniteettömänä hetkenä.

----------


## sm3

Tuo tapahtui vain kerran. eli silloin kun kirjoitin tuon viestin eli perjantaina. Ei tapahtunut tänään, eikä aiemmin viime viikolla mistä syystä herätti huomion vaikka voikin olla ns tavallinen tapahtuma. Perjantaina istuin eri päässä junaa kuin yleensä.

----------


## Vainma

> Tuo tapahtui vain kerran. eli silloin kun kirjoitin tuon viestin. Ei tapahtunut tänään, eikä aiemmin viime viikolla mistä syystä herätti huomion vaikka voikin olla ns tavallinen tapahtuma. Ymmärsin vastauksesta että olisi riippuvainen siitä missä kohtaa junaa istuu, koska perjantaina istuin eri päässä junaa kuin yleensä ja se selittäisi tämän ettei tapahdu aina.


Tänään matkustin itsekin Kontulasta Itäkeskukseen viimeisessä eli itäisimmässä vaunussa, eikä korppukohtaa ollut havaittavissa kummassakaan vaihteessa.

----------


## sm3

Itse istuin tuolloin kun tuo tapahtui niin itäisessä päässä junaa, yleensä istuin lännen päässä. Eli ajatukseni että voisi tapahtua vain tietyssä osassa junaa ei ehkä olekkaan pätevä ja korjasinkin viestiäni juuri kun Vainma lähetti omansa.

----------


## MaZo

> Metrovaunussa meni valot pois ja vissiin tehoja myös vaihteessa sekä ennen että  jälkeen Myllypuron aseman. Ei ole mielestäni tapahtunut aiemmin. Mistähän johtuu?





> On tapahtunut jo 1980-luvulta lähtien, mutta harvoin on osunut ilmeisesti kohdalle? 
> Myllypurossa on rakennustöiden vuoksi käytössä vain toinen raide. Junat vaihtavat raidetta Myllypuron aseman molemmin puolin ns. Kurkimäen ja Mustapuron vaihteista. Vaihdealueilla on ratageometriasta johtuen lyhyt jännitteetön alue raiteelta toiselle vaihdettaessa. Ts. vaunuparin kaikki neljä virroitinta ovat irti virtakiskosta hetken aikaa. Ajojännitteen puuttuessa vain akuilta sähkönsä saavat sisävalaisimet jäävät päälle. Jännitteettömän vaunuparin moottorit tuntuvat jarruttavan kulkua tuona jänniteettömänä hetkenä.


Ilman virtakiskosta tulevaa ajojännitettä junan moottorit ryhtyvät jarruttamaan sen verran, että ne tuottavat sähköä korkeajännitelaitteille mm. sisävalaistuksen virtalähteille. Sama tapahtuu kyllä vaikka juna olisi virtakiskossakin, mutta jos nopeus laskee liian matalaksi, ei sähköä tule riittävästi ja vaunupari siirtyy rullaamaan ilman jännitettä. Tällöin jarrutus siis loppuu ja aiheuttaa pienen nykäyksen, samalla korkeajännitelaitteet menettävät käyttöjännitteensä ja lakkaavat toimimasta.

Luonnollisesti, jos veto on päällä, aukon kohdalle tultaessa, se katkeaa ja vaihtuu äkisti jarrutukseksi. Junan muut vaunuparit jatkavat vetoa ja välikytkimien joustojen jälkeen alkavat vetää ja/tai työntää aukon kohdalla olevaa vaunuparia. Kummastakin tapauksesta syntyy nykäyksiä, mutta yhdistettynä ne korostuva.

Siis:
Jos juna rullaa riittävällä vauhdilla katkoskohdan ohi, ei tapahdu mitään.
Jos veto on päällä, aiheutuu nykäys aukon kohdalla. Viimeinen virroitin aiheuttaa valokaaren irrotessaan virtakiskosta.
Jos nopeus on lisäksi liian alhainen, aiheutuu nykäys ja mm. sisävalot (pl. hätävalaistus) sammuvat.

----------


## sm3

Tämä selvensi asiaa, kiitoksia.

----------


## sm3

Kyselen taas ihan mielenkiinnosta. En sano että olisi mitään outoa, mullistavaa tai skandaalin ainesta tai yhtään mitään vaan kyselen vaan, kun ei täällä vissiin ole kyselyketjua ja on tämä havaintokin toki vähän  :Smile:  Minua kiinnostaa tämmöset asiat ja täällä olen saanut aina todella hyvät vastaukset, kiitos niistä. Ajatukseni mahdollisista syistä eri tapahtumille ovat vain heikkoja arvauksia, en väitä että näin olisi ja haen juuri sitä että saisin tietää kuinka asiat oikeasti menevät.

Nyt kun Myllypurossa tosiaan on käytössä vain toisen suunnan eli keskustan suunnan raide tällä hetkellä, niin tossa ainakin noin klo 14:30 Kontulassa oleva juna lännen suunnasta torstaina joutui tekemään todella kovan jarrutuksen siten että se (sillä hetkellä tuntui ainakin) että rymisi ja heilui. Jarrutuksen keskivaiheilla oli pieni kevennys ja koko homma kesti vain muutaman sekunnin. Minkä tyyppinen jarrutustapahtuma tässä on ollut kyseessä?

Kontulan asemalla oli toinen juna idän suunnasta kun tämä lännestä tuleva juna sinne lopulta saapui. Kysymykseni siis on, että odottaako tämä Kontulasta tuleva metro tätä lännen suunnasta tulevaa siellä asemalla ja stä ennen yrittää varata itselleen kulkutien seuraavalle asemalle tai opastinvälille aiheuttaen punaisen opasteen lännestä tulevalle? Olisiko niin että tämä länteen osoittava opastin keskustan suunnan raiteella olisi yleensä keltasella jolloin lännestä tuleva pääsisi hitaasti ajaen pysähtymättä palamaan omalle raiteelleen, mutta koska Kontulaan saapuu juna niin se varaisi kulkutien ja keltainen vaihtuisi punaiseksi lännestä tukevalle jolloin sille tulee pysähdys?

Perjantaina kanssa lännestä tuleva sama juna (eli kanssa hieman ennen klo 14.30 Kontulassa oleva) pysähtyi hallitummin samassa kohdin ja taas Kontulassa oli juna odottamassa. Se juna ei yleensä ole ollut aiemmin siellä Kontulan asemalla odottamassa siinä vaiheessa kun tämä noin klo 14:30 sinne saapuva juna saapuu vaan tullut vasta hieman myöhemmin, eikä useimmiten ole pysähdytty Myllypuron ja Kontulan välllä.

Onko jotain muuttunut tässä kohtaa että Kontulaan saapuukin juna jo aiemmin varaten itselleen kulkuväylän eteenpäin ja aiheuttaen punaisen opasteen lännestä tulevalle? Entä tapahtuuko tässä sitten poikkeusluvalla tehtävä punaisen opasteen ohitus? Vaihdehan mistä se palaa omalle raiteelleen on vaan jonkun 400-500m päässä Kontulan asemasta eli kaksi junaa ovat kohtuu lähellä toisiaan samalla raiteella ajaen toisiaan vastaan. Lienee vaatii aikas tarkkaa ajotusta että homma menee sujuvasti?

Entäs se vaihde? Onko se kokoajan käännettynä osoittamaan idän eli Mellunmmäen suunnan raiteelle ja idän suunnasta keskustaan menevä vain ajaa sen auki, vai vaihdetaanko senkin asento siinä välissä? Jos vaihdetaan niin sehän vaikuttaa kanssa asiaan, eli käytännössä suojaisi tätä lännestä tulevaa jolloin en tiedä miksi sille tulisi punainen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Kontulassa oleva juna lännen suunnasta torstaina joutui tekemään todella kovan jarrutuksen siten että se (sillä hetkellä tuntui ainakin) että rymisi ja heilui. Jarrutuksen keskivaiheilla oli pieni kevennys ja koko homma kesti vain muutaman sekunnin. Minkä tyyppinen jarrutustapahtuma tässä on ollut kyseessä?


Kuulostaisi siltä, että kiskojarru on ollut jarrutusta tehostamassa. Tuntemasi kevennys taas lie ollut kiskojarrutuksen lopettaminen.

Pysähdyksen syy lie ollut poikkeusliikenteen ajaksi asennetun väliaikaisen tutkanopeudenvalvojan laukaisema pakkojarru. Pakkopysäytyslaite pysäyttää junan täysivoimaisella levyjarrutuksella sekä kiskojarrulla, joka kuitenkin loppunykäisyn välttämiseksi kytkeytyy pois vähän ennen pysähdystä. Nuo poikkeusliikenteen aikaiset nopeudenvalvojat ennen vaihteita eivät siis ole asetinlaitteeseen kytkettyjä, kiskoihin asennettuihin pyörän tunnistavien antureiden perusteella toimivia, vaan tosiaankin väliaikaisratkaisu, jossa nopeus mitataan ihan tieliikennekäyttöön tarkoitetulla tutkalla. Mikäli tutka ei jostain syystä saa mitattua kelvollista ja sallittua lukemaa, pakkopysäytysmagneetti pysyy aktiivisena ja aiheuttaa pakkojarrun. Kyseessä ei siis välttämättä ole ollut ylinopeus.




> Kontulan asemalla oli toinen juna idän suunnasta kun tämä lännestä tuleva juna sinne lopulta saapui. Kysymykseni siis on, että odottaako tämä Kontulasta tuleva metro tätä lännen suunnasta tulevaa siellä asemalla


Jos junat ovat aikataulussaan, odotusta ei tule. Lännestä tuleva juna on jo tekemässä lähtöä Kontulasta Mellunmäkeen päin kun Mellunmäestä lähtenyt juna jarruttelee Kontulaan. Jos keskustasta tulija on myöhässä, joutuu länteen päin menevä juna odottamaan Kontulan asemalla. Ja nythän keskustasta tulijalla siis tuhraantui aikaa pakkojarruun ja sen tilanteen hoitamiseen.




> ja stä ennen yrittää varata itselleen kulkutien seuraavalle asemalle tai opastinvälille aiheuttaen punaisen opasteen lännestä tulevalle?


Ei. Normaalisti käytönohjauksen automatiikka kyllä pyytää lähtökulkutietä asemalta eteenpäin silloin kun juna varaa asemalaiturin raidevirtapiiriosuuden. Tässä poikkeusliikennöinnissä on kuitenkin käytössä yhdenraiteen ajon automatiikka, joka ajattaa junat suunta kerrallaan. Automaattiikka ei siis hae vastapalloon kulkutietä. 

Jos nyt kuitenkin jostain syystä, vaikkapa liikenteenohjaajan käsin asettamana olisi tämä kulkutie asetettu Kontula 2:sta länteen päin, sen asettuminen edellyttäisi toki, ettei lännestä olevalle junalle olisi vielä kulkutietä turvattuna MP-KL välillä, eikä sellaista tietysti sitten taas enää saataisi turvattuakaan tuon jälkeen, eli lännestä tuleva ei pääsisi Myllypurosta lähtemään itään päin. (En nyt muista ulkoa ohiajovarojen pituuksia tuossa, eli pääsisiköhän lännestä tuleva edes saapumaan edes MP asemalle asti. Varmuudella ei ainakaan siitä eteenpäin.)




> Olisiko niin että tämä länteen osoittava opastin keskustan suunnan raiteella olisi yleensä keltasella jolloin lännestä tuleva pääsisi hitaasti ajaen pysähtymättä palamaan omalle raiteelleen


Ei, keltaista opastekäsitetä ei käytetä tällaisessa tarkoituksessa. Se on ns. kytkentäopaste, joka tarkoittaa ajoa (mahdollisesti) varatulle tai päättyvälle raiteelle jolloin nopeusrajoitus on 20 km/h. 

MP-KL välillä on yksi opastin siinä vähän Kehä 1:n siltojen itäpuolella, ja kyllä siinä tällä hetkellä siis käytännössä aina junan sitä lähestyessä on ajon salliva keltavihreä; mitään liikenteellistä syytä ei ole, ettei kulkutietä siitä eteenpäin olisi valmiina. Muistaakseni yhdenraiteenajon automatiikka hakee tuon kulkutien jo samalla kun lähtökulkutien Myllypurostakin tai jos ei, niin ainakin heti MP:stä lähdön jäkeen.




> mutta koska Kontulaan saapuu juna niin se varaisi kulkutien ja keltainen vaihtuisi punaiseksi lännestä tukevalle jolloin sille tulee pysähdys?


Ei, kuten tätä Kontulan lähtökulkutien hakua tuossa ylempänä jo tulikin selitettyä. Ylipäätään silloin on aina jossain mielessä jotain pielessä, jos ajon salliva opaste muuttuu yks kaks punaiseksi. Toki liikenteenohjaaja voi asettaa opastimen seis-asentoon koska tahansa ja asetinlaite tekee niin jos mikä tahansa kulkutien turvaamiseen tai siihen liittyvien laitteiden valvontaan liittyvä ehto ei enää täyty. Kulkuteitäkin saa purettua, mutta nämä ovat sitten jo aikaviiveiden avulla turvattuja astinlaitetoimintoja.




> Perjantaina kanssa lännestä tuleva sama juna (eli kanssa hieman ennen klo 14.30 Kontulassa oleva) pysähtyi hallitummin samassa kohdin ja taas Kontulassa oli juna odottamassa.


Tässä taisi olla kyse siitä, että tutkanäyttö on käyttäytynyt jollain tavalla siten, että kuljettaja on epäillyt mittauksen toimivuutta ja pysäyttänyt junan itse välttääkseen turhan pakkojarrun. Niissä on muutamia kertoja ilmennyt ongelmia, ja mahdollisesti esimerkiksi kova sade voi aiheuttaa häiriötä. Näissä tilanteissa liikenteenohjaaja voi antaa luvan ohittaa nopeudenvalvojan pakkopysäytysmagneetin seis-opasteen ohitustoimintoa käyttäen, jolloin aktiivinen pakkojarrumagneetti ei laukaise pakkojarrua.




> Se juna ei yleensä ole ollut aiemmin siellä Kontulan asemalla odottamassa siinä vaiheessa


Jep, ei olekaan silloin kun junat ovat aikataulussaan. Nyt se tosiaan ehti sinne, koska pysähdysmanöövereihin meni ylimääräistä aikaa. Ne olivat siis syy, ei seuraus.




> aiheuttaen punaisen opasteen lännestä tulevalle? Entä tapahtuuko tässä sitten poikkeusluvalla tehtävä punaisen opasteen ohitus? Vaihdehan mistä se palaa omalle raiteelleen on vaan jonkun 400-500m päässä Kontulan asemasta eli kaksi junaa ovat kohtuu lähellä toisiaan samalla raiteella ajaen toisiaan vastaan. Lienee vaatii aikas tarkkaa ajotusta että homma menee sujuvasti?


Punaista päin ajetaan luvalla vain silloin kun mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi ei koskaan. Punaista päin ajetaan lisäksi vain silloin, jos poikkeusopastettakaan (punavalkoinen, sn35 "kuljettajan vastuulla") ei saada annettua. Poikkeusopasteella voidaan ajattaa varatulle (useimmiten esim. teknisesti varatuksi jääneelle osuudelle) ja muutamien muidenkin kulkutie-ehtojen täyttymättä jäädessä. Poikkeusopastekin vaatii kuitenkin pohjalleen (tietyiltä ehdoiltaan siis mahdollisesti vaillinaisen) kulkutien, eikä poikkeusopasteellakaan voida ajattaa osuudelle, jossa on asetettuna toinen eri suuntainen kulkutie.




> Entäs se vaihde? Onko se kokoajan käännettynä osoittamaan idän eli Mellunmmäen suunnan raiteelle ja idän suunnasta keskustaan menevä vain ajaa sen auki, vai vaihdetaanko senkin asento siinä välissä?


Metrossa ei käytetä aukiajettavia vaihteita. Siis sellaisia, joita tarkoituksella voisi ajaa auki. Eikä tietysti kovin hevillä vahingossakaan ainakaan niin kauan kun liikennöidään täysimääräisin kulkutein, kuten matkustajajunien kanssa normaalisti täysin tehdään. Vaihteen kääntyminen ja lukitseminen tapahtuu osana kulkutien asettamista. Eli kun automatiikka (tai liikenteenohjaaja) asettaa kulkutietä, vaihteet asettuvat ja lukittuvat sen mukaisesti ja nämäkin ovat eräitä ehtoja niiden joukossa, että ajon salliva opaste voi tolppaan pätkähtää. Vaihteita voi toki kääntää myös erillisin komennoin, mutta liikenteen ohjaamisessa ei niin ole normaalisti tarpeen tehdä.

----------


## sm3

Kiitoksia taas, luen tuon ajatuksella läpi jossain vaiheessa. Näköjään lähtöoletukseni tapahtuminen syistä oli väärä, oli kyllä mielenkiintoista lukea.

----------


## sm3

Jossain metroasemalla vissiin juuri äsken vedetty hätäjarrusta. Siilitiellä vissiin.

----------


## Pekkaeero

Aamupäivällä 15.10. uutisoitiin ovivikaisesta junasta, joka "säännösteli" metroliikennettä. Iltapäivällä oli puolestaan laiturinäytöissä jotakin häikkää. Rautatientorin asemalla oli vain tekstit Ruoholahti ja idän suuntaan Vuosaari/Mellunmäki, ilman kellonaikoja (och samma på svenska). Itäkeskukseen päästyäni pyöri teksti "Häiriöitä laiturinäytöissä, tarkista junasi määränpää junasta". Jäin Mellunmäen junaa odotellessani funtsimaan, miten Iiriksen näkövammaiset mahtoivat pärjätä, kun kuulutuksetkin olivat poissa käytöstä. 

Junat tuntuivat kuitenkin kulkevan normaalisti.

----------


## sm3

Sama laiturinäyttö ongelma ollut tänäänkin koko päivän.

----------


## Teemuxs

16.10 Bongattu Hakaniemessä metro kilvillä Juhana & Santeri 50 v.

----------


## APH

Onko muuten joku tunnettu ongelma vai uusi juttu, että M100-juna kuulutti asemia tuplasti, eli siis kuulutus alkaa normaalisti mutta ruotsinkielisen kuulutuksen alkaessa alkaa suomenkielinen kuulutus kuulumaan päälle uudestaan. Ihan hauskalta kuulosti kääntöraidekuulutuksen kohdalla, kun höpötteli pidempään päällekäin.  :Very Happy:  Vaununumero ei valitettavasti jäänyt mieleen.

----------


## Vainma

> Onko muuten joku tunnettu ongelma vai uusi juttu, että M100-juna kuulutti asemia tuplasti, eli siis kuulutus alkaa normaalisti mutta ruotsinkielisen kuulutuksen alkaessa alkaa suomenkielinen kuulutus kuulumaan päälle uudestaan. Ihan hauskalta kuulosti kääntöraidekuulutuksen kohdalla, kun höpötteli pidempään päällekäin.  Vaununumero ei valitettavasti jäänyt mieleen.


Joissain infolaitteissa esiintyy välillä tätä "ongelmaa", että se tarjoaa reitin valintaa kahteen kertaan jonka vuoksi kuulutukset kuuluvat "tuplana".
Kuulutus toimii jälleen normaalisti, mikäli reitin valitsee uudelleen.

----------


## SamiK

26.10 Kontulassa M300-sarjan metro: http://www.metro.fi/galleria/p1445825114892

----------


## Pekkaeero

> 26.10 Kontulassa M300-sarjan metro: http://www.metro.fi/galleria/p1445825114892


Sama juna lähti Mellunmäestä n. klo 12.50. Takimmaisen vaunun numero oli 301A. Muita numeroita en ehtinyt näkemään, kun oli olevinaan kiire 12.55 lähtevään junaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:36 ----------




> Joissain infolaitteissa esiintyy välillä tätä "ongelmaa", että se tarjoaa reitin valintaa kahteen kertaan jonka vuoksi kuulutukset kuuluvat "tuplana".
> Kuulutus toimii jälleen normaalisti, mikäli reitin valitsee uudelleen.


Tähän on jo tottunut. Siilitiellä itään mennessä tulee kuulutus ennen saapumista asemalle, toisen kerran asemalla seistessä ja varmuuden vuoksi vielä kolmannen kerran, kun ollaan jo hyvän matkaa menossa kohti Itäkeskusta.

----------


## juhanahi

> Takimmaisen vaunun numero oli 301A. Muita numeroita en ehtinyt näkemään


Muut numerot olivat 301-B, 301-C ja 301-D  :Smile: 




> Tähän on jo tottunut. Siilitiellä itään mennessä tulee kuulutus ennen saapumista asemalle, toisen kerran asemalla seistessä ja varmuuden vuoksi vielä kolmannen kerran, kun ollaan jo hyvän matkaa menossa kohti Itäkeskusta.


Tämä on itse asiassa eri vika/häiriö/ominaisuus kuin tuo kuvattu päällekkäiskuulutus (kuulutuksillaeroa luokkaa ~1 sekunti). Tämä mainitsemasi toistuminen liittyy enemmän GPS:n häiriintymiseen, kun taas päällekkäisyys on harvinaisempi ja häiriöluonteisempi, mutta tuttu häiriö kyllä silti. En tunne infolaitteen teknistä sielunelämää niin hyvin, että osaisin selittää mistä se johtuu.

----------


## samulih

301-a oli koeajossa kaikenlaista painoa täynnä Itäkeskuksen aseman kohdalla joskus 1030, hienon näköinen viritys, hieman näyttää pienemmältä kuin aiemmat mallit, hyvin tunnistaa kauempaakin kun etuvalot on lähempänä kuin muissa malleissa...

----------


## Lexa99

> 301-a oli koeajossa kaikenlaista painoa täynnä Itäkeskuksen aseman kohdalla joskus 1030, hienon näköinen viritys, hieman näyttää pienemmältä kuin aiemmat mallit, hyvin tunnistaa kauempaakin kun etuvalot on lähempänä kuin muissa malleissa...


Bongattu Steissillä klo 15 aikoihin matkalla länteen.

----------


## sm3

Eilen itään suuntaava metro saapui Myllypurossa lännen suunnan raiteelle klo 10:13. Oliko joku poikkeus vaikka aseman remonttiin liittyen? Vastaava ei tapahtunut tänään eikä keskiviikkona, tosin kuljin eri aikaan noina päivinä.

----------


## samulih

> Eilen itään suuntaava metro saapui Myllypurossa lännen suunnan raiteelle klo 10:13. Oliko joku poikkeus vaikka aseman remonttiin liittyen? Vastaava ei tapahtunut tänään eikä keskiviikkona, tosin kuljin eri aikaan noina päivinä.


Oli tänäänkin klo 13 aikaan, idän suunnan raiteen puolella rakensivat siihen uuten portaikkoon jotain

----------


## mihi

Ei nyt välttämättä havainto, mutta mikä huone on Hakaniemen metroaseman Länteen ajettavan raiteen puolella? Tämä havaittavissa, sillä siinä kohtaa on katonrajassa ikkuna.

----------


## aki

> Ei nyt välttämättä havainto, mutta mikä huone on Hakaniemen metroaseman Länteen ajettavan raiteen puolella? Tämä havaittavissa, sillä siinä kohtaa on katonrajassa ikkuna.


Muistaakseni siinä oli ainakin joskus metron piirtämö, en tiedä onko enää nykyään.

----------


## sm3

Minullakin olisi kysymys. Mikä on tämä  keltainen vilkkuvalo laiturin menosuunnan päässä joka kytkeytyy päälle metron lähestyessä asemaa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Mikä on tämä  keltainen vilkkuvalo laiturin menosuunnan päässä joka kytkeytyy päälle metron lähestyessä asemaa?


Se on merkkivalo, jonka tarkoituksena on herättää kuljettajan huomio, mikäli tämä on erehdyksessä pysäyttämässä pitkää junaa lyhyen junan paikalle (jolloin siis hännät jäävät asemalaiturin ulkopuolelle, ja matkustajilla on vaara tippua ja joutua radalle). Näitä pysähdyspaikkaerheitä on välillä sattunut; kuljettaja kun tekee sen pari sataa asemalletuloa per päivä, ja se on hyvin vahvasti rutinoitunutta taitotason toimintaa, niin joskus moka saattaa sattua kirjaimellisesti ajatusta nopeammin. Huomiovalo toimii valokennon perusteella. Se aloittaa vilkkumisen kun juna saapuu laiturialueelle, ja lopettaa sen, kun juna on kokonaan laiturissa.

----------


## sm3

Löytyikin ainakin yksi tapahtumahavainto jossa pysähdytty liian aikaisin:

http://jlf.fi/f13/499-metrohavaintoj...html#post10772

Onko nuo merkkivalot olleet jo pitkäänkin? Vai onko uudehko juttu, joskus kesällä kai huomasin ensimmäisen kerran.

----------


## sm3

Rautatientorin metroasemalla on nyt joku kaiutin josta kuuluu taustaäämiä kuten vedenlorinaa.

----------


## play2002wh

20.12

N. kello 15.20 IK2:een ajettiin lännestä M200 sarjalainen.
Pian sen jälkeen IK3:een tuli metro idästä ja se tyhjennettiin IK2:n metroon.

----------


## sm3

Idästä saapuva metro saapui keskiraiteelle Itäkeskuksessa klo 05:26 idästä tulevien raiteella oli metro ja toinen saapui siihen tämän junan vielä ollessa keskiraiteelle mutta ei lähtenyt ennen keskiraiteelle saapunutta.  Kuljettaja kuulutti tilanteesta selkeästi ja että juna jatkaa silti eikä vaihtaa tarvitse, silti joku panikoi että pitääkö vaihtaa. Itäkeskuksesta lähdettyään juna jatkoi jonkin matkaa vielä hitaasti.

----------


## MaZo

> Idästä saapuva metro saapui keskiraiteelle Itäkeskuksessa klo 05:26 idästä tulevien raiteella oli metro ja toinen saapui siihen tämän junan vielä ollessa keskiraiteelle mutta ei lähtenyt ennen keskiraiteelle saapunutta.  Kuljettaja kuulutti tilanteesta selkeästi ja että juna jatkaa silti eikä vaihtaa tarvitse, silti joku panikoi että pitääkö vaihtaa. Itäkeskuksesta lähdettyään juna jatkoi jonkin matkaa vielä hitaasti.


Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelta lähtiessä juna joutuu ajamaan vaihteista, joissa nopeusrajoitus on 35 km/h. Normaali 80 km/h rajoitus alkaa muistaakseni vasta radan ylittävän kävelysillan jälkeen tulevan opastimen kohdalla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelta lähtiessä juna joutuu ajamaan vaihteista, joissa nopeusrajoitus on 35 km/h. Normaali 80 km/h rajoitus alkaa muistaakseni vasta radan ylittävän kävelysillan jälkeen tulevan opastimen kohdalla.


Onko tässä vastaus aina ihmettelemääni kysymykseen: 

Kun Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta tulee samaan aikaan metro, miksi toinen joutuu aina odottamaan sen sijaan että Vuosaaren metro ohjattaisiin keskiraiteelle?

----------


## juhanahi

> Kun Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta tulee samaan aikaan metro, miksi toinen joutuu aina odottamaan sen sijaan että Vuosaaren metro ohjattaisiin keskiraiteelle?


Viime kädessä tämä on liikenteenohjaajan "käsialasta" kiinni, toiset tekevät tämän tempun herkemmin kuin toiset. Kun Mellunmäestä tuleva juna on useamman minuutin myöhässä, Vuosaaren juna on tosiaan suht näppärä laittaa keskiraiteelle. Tai jos normaalilla IK2 raiteella on jotain hämminkiä junan tai vaikkapa kuskinvaihdon kanssa. 

Keskiraiteelle ajaminen on tosiaan hitaampaa (sekä ennen että jälkeen aseman), joten jos normaali raide on juuri vapautumassa, ei keskiraiteen kautta ajaminen välttämättä enää kannata. Liikenteenohjaaja joutuu tekemään tämän arvion vähän ennakoivasti, joten aina se ei osu täysin nappiin.

Jos myöhässäolija on Vuosaaresta tuleva juna, sen ajattaminen keskiraiteen kautta ei useimmissa tapauksissa ole järkevää: ensinäkin keskiraiteen kautta ajaminen myöhästyttää junaa entisestään, ja toisaalta Mellunmäestä saapuvan junan pitäisi saapua todella rinta rinnan, jotta sen tulokulkutien ohiajovara (/sen purkautumisen odottaminen) ei suotta viivästytä keskiraiteelle otetun junan lähtöä eteenpäin.

----------


## Lexa99

M300 välivaunut ohittivat Itiksen Prisman lavetilla saattueessa 4min sitten matkalla satamasta varikolle.

----------


## MaZo

> M300 välivaunut ohittivat Itiksen Prisman lavetilla saattueessa 4min sitten matkalla satamasta varikolle.


Kyseessä olivat A- ja B-vaunu, eli väli- ja päätyvaunu koska C- ja D-vaunut kuljetettiin tiistaina.

----------

